# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Best software for Do-It-Yourself theme park map?

## crosby

Greetings! I'm new here and have a specific reason for being here. I want to create a theme park type map for 100 acres of cabins, walking trails, etc. Would like to use GPS coordinates. Needs to be easily updated or modified for specific functions. I am very computer literate but no autocad training or anything like that. I have created brochures and such with Microsoft Publisher. Any suggestions will be appreciated.

----------


## ravells

Your best bet would probably be to use something like Illustrator or photoshop (or equivalent) and maybe ArcGIS or equivalent -  not sure how important the exact coordinates are. If you do a search for theme park maps we had a really beautiful one posted here by somebody who makes them for a living (but it was more of a 'fun fair' type map). How many square miles /km are you looking to map? You could just use a google earth snapshot as your reference pic with all the Lats and Longs you need in it and build over that in illustrator or photoshop or equivalents.

----------


## micahcochran

100 acres = 0.15 sq miles.   I agree with ravells's ideas.  I use ArcGIS in my professional work.  However, I have recently been toying the Open Source software Quantum GIS and I am impressed in what in can do GIS-wise.  Also, I recently found out that OpenStreetMap can be used to take in GPS data to make maps.  They are trying to make a google maps-like map with open data.

As far as making a nice map, I am most comfortable with ArcGIS.  Recently, I used both ArcGIS and Microsoft Publisher to make a walking trail map.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

Well, I'd use QuantumGIS and Inkscape myself.  Or enter the data into OpenStreetMap using their JOSM software, and then use one of their renderers (Mapnik or Osmarender) to generate an SVG file, then tweak it in Inkscape.

The latter has the additional benefit that everything is visible on OpenStreetMap (Free advertising), and you can easily use it to provide a zoomable slippy map for a web site.  JOSM is also easier to come to grips with than QuantumGIS.  On the other hand, if you don't want to release the data to the public under an open license, or you want to use a projection other than Spherical Mercator, things become rather more complicated (Though you still can use the OSM tools, you have to set up the back end stuff yourself in which case a desktop GIS package like QuantumGIS or ArcGIS becomes a simpler proposition)

----------


## crosby

Thanks for the input.  What do you think about Map Maker Pro?  Is it junk?  Will it serve the purpose?  The walking trail map by micahcochran is similar to what I am looking for, but with more detail, and more symbols like the covered bridge.

----------

